# Looking Up MX Records



## StarBuck (Mar 1, 2002)

Quick and silly question how do you lookup a MX record in the Terminal Window?

StarBuck


----------



## blb (Mar 1, 2002)

Use *nslookup -type=mx domain.com* replacing domain.com with whatever.


----------



## StarBuck (Mar 2, 2002)

Cool Thanks


----------

